# Hotelempfehlungen Gran Canaria



## Dirk Nennen (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

wollte Anfang März für ne Woche nach Gran Canaria.

Hat wer Erfahrung, welches Hotel "Bikerfreundlich" ist?

Möchte mein Radl mitnehmen, daher wäre eine Bungalow-Anlage auch nícht schlecht!

Danke schon mal, für eure Antworten!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## kamikater (17. Januar 2010)

Ich würde eher eine Bungalow-Anlage auswählen. Ich bin zwar auch schon mit dem verdreckten Bike über den roten Teppich in den 6. Stock hoch; aber wirklich Spaß macht das nicht  Probleme hatte ich allerdings auch im Hotel noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (17. Januar 2010)

also wir gehen ende februar ins Hotel Las Tirajanas in san bartolome, soll hauptsächlich ein wanderhotel sein, aber paar biker werden dort wohl auch schon übernachtet haben, und denk auch das die dort einen bikekeller oder ähnliches haben. Ich habs gewählt, weil man von dort aus viele touren machen kann und es ziemlich ruhig sein soll


----------



## TiffyI (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
kann dir das Hotel Gloria Palace empfehlen. Ist ein 4* Hotel mit leckerem und reichlichem Essen, nem Bikekeller und allem was man so braucht.
Das Hotel liegt in San Agustin. Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, melde dich - war schon nen paar mal dort...
Grüße,
...dieTrailgämse;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo TiffyI,
danke für deine Empfehlung.
Kommt zwar jetzt doch für den März nicht mehr in Frage, aber hab mir das mal gemerkt, und denke, da im Sommer oder Herbst ggfs. mal hin zu düsen.
Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Houschter (18. Januar 2010)

Im Sommer würd ich das lassen, da sind die Temperaturen auf Backofenniveau! Wir waren letzen März dort und hatten dank Calima zeitweise über 30°C, im Hochsommer geht da nur Badeurlaub!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. Januar 2010)

Im Sommer hätte ich tatsächlich eh nur ein Badeurlaub mit gelegentlichen Biketouren geplant. Da im Sommer die Alpen eigentlich mehr locken, wirds wohl eventuell doch auf ne Herbsttour raus laufen!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Januar 2010)

Kann die Appartment-Anlage Green Golf wärmstens empfehlen.
Mehr dazu auf meiner Website:


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2010)

komme grad von gran canaria (paya del ingles)... das hotel wo ich wohnte nenn ich dir gar nicht, weil es nicht grad der hammer war. 
wir haben uns ein wenig umgeschaut und werden das nächste mal voraussichtlich im sandy beach wohnen... ist nciht weit vom strand (was mich persönlich allerdigns nicht so sehr interessiert) und gleich daneben befindet sich "freemotion bike" mit denen wir alle tage auf tour waren 
zu gran canaria: biken im hinterland war wirklich super und werden wir sicher wieder machen aber das niveau des ortes (strand, geschäfte, bars, restaurants, ecc.) ist sehr sehr... hm... nennen wir es mal "nieder"


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Januar 2010)

OK,

danke schon mal für die Infos, werd dann mal schauen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## rayc (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, dieser Threadhat genau den richtigen Titel. 

Ich suche ein preiswertes, halbwegs ruhiges und sauberes Apartment auf Gran Canaria für 2 Personen.
Und natürlich Bikerfreundlich, besonders bei der *Unterbringung des Bikes*!

Bei den großen Hotelanlagen läuft es mir eher eiskalt der Rücken runter.
Auf GC kennes ich nur das Amadores in Puerto Rico (2005), war okay. Nur lag ich die ersten 3 Abende mit Magenschmerzen auf den Bett (wegen Völlerei)

Lage ist egal, da wir eh uns einen Leihweigen nehmen werden.
Okay, Strand wäre keine schlechte Idee.


ZU Green Golf liest man sehr widersprüchliches, es soll da sehr laut sein, wegen Party all night long, das steht etwas im Widerspruch täglich Biken zu gehen. Wie ist es wirklich da?

ray

P.s.: offenes WLAN/WiFi wäre net schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2011)

Hat denn keiner einen Tipp für uns? 

Nach einem kleinen Hotel-Google-Marathon gestern abend sind wir irgendwie immer noch nicht so wirklich weiter. Außer, dass wir wissen, wo wir definitiv nicht hin wollen 
Für mich liest sich die ganze Angebots-Vielfalt - oder sollte ich sagen Monotonie - an der Playa del Ingles eher wie ein Horror-Tripp als Urlaub. Auf "Whalewatching" (siehe die HP von @Monsterwade http://www.alpcross.de/travel/canary/canary.htm#Maspalomas) am Pool einer Bettenburg mit abendlicher Beschallung durch abgehalfterte deutsche Schlagerstars, die in der Heimat keinen Auftritt mehr bekommen, kann ich gerne verzichten. Genauso wie auf Sangria in Kübeln und mit Handtüchern reservierte Strandparzellen. Da würde ich die Variante von Stuntzi mit dem Schlafsack in den Dünen vorziehen 

Eigentlich würden wir am liebsten einen Bungalow/Appartment haben, wo man das Bike nicht unter schockierten Blicken von strandfein aufgetakelten Pauschaltouristen bis in den zwanzigsten Stock im Fahrstuhl hochschleppen muss (die Bikes müssen definitiv mit aufs Zimmer, ich habe keine Lust mit mehr Bikes wieder zurück zu fliegen als hin ) und wo man sich das Touri-Halbpensions-Buffet (liest sich in den Bewertungen teilweise grauenhaft) im Zweifelsfall sparen kann. 
Gerne auch eine Finca im Landesinneren, wo man nichts vom Ballermann mitbekommt. Ob's etwas abseits ist, wäre egal, zwecks Mietwagen.

Dabei eben auch nicht zu teuer...

Was sich bisher noch einigermaßen annehmbar liest:

El Palmital
http://www.holidaycheck.de/hotel-Reiseinformationen_Hotel+El+Palmital-hid_43605.html
Bewertungen aber widersprüchlich: veraltete Anlage? etwas "spießig"? laut?

Tara
http://www.holidaycheck.de/hotel-Reiseinformationen_Hotel+Tara-hid_43460.html
scheint etwas ruhiger gelegen, aber laut einigen Bewertungen lieber ohne Halbpension zu buchen

Side Shore Bungalows
http://www.ltur.com/de/find.ltml?sa...md=olist&rhc=666cece18c7fe97c4306c844adc6246f
ruhig, aber ein bisschen veraltet/schmutzig?

oder eben das von @Monsterwade empfohlene Green Golf
http://www.thomascook.de/index.php?...1&sortierung=-1&s_ort=&anzahl_treffer_seite=5
wie sieht's denn da nun mit "Party" aus? Hört sich auch irgendwie nach All-Inclusive-Poolurlauber Oase (laut und spießig) an.

Am liebsten wäre uns ja sowas wie die Finca Cueva
http://www.schauinsland-reisen.de/b...0&T1=&TB=90&TITLE=Nur Hotel Angebote&AGENT=NH
aber das ist halt im Vergleich zu den anderen Angeboten schweineteuer  

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den verlinkten Hotels, oder andere Tipps?

Danke schonmal und Grüße,
scylla


----------



## rayc (13. Januar 2011)

Das Side Shore Bungalows in San Augustin
liest sich auch noch recht gut, kennt das jemand?

Canary Bike (Petra Wonisch) kenne ich, über sie war ich 2005 auf der Insel. Ihre Finca Villa del Monte kommt nicht in Frage, ist nicht ganz mein Fall.
Die Bilder entsprechen nicht meinen Erinnerungen, naja evt. wurde es renoviert?

Kennt jemand evt. das San  Mateo?

Als Mietwagen, wollen wir uns einen Berlingo von www.recordrentacar.com holen -> 17,77  pro Tag


Ray

P.S.: @Monsterwade, das Whale Watching Bild, hat bei uns beiden einen gewissen Reiz ausgelöst. :kotz:


----------



## superstef (13. Januar 2011)

hey scylla,

wir waren Ende Nov in einer Finca in St.Lucia - schau mal da:

http://www.finca-kanaren.de/gran-canaria_finca_mit_pool.htm

und da:

http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=seite&iid=72

ride-on

stefan


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2011)

superstef schrieb:


> http://www.finca-kanaren.de/gran-canaria_finca_mit_pool.htm



Hey, genau das, was wir gesucht hatten 

Danke!


----------



## franzam (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn man nicht unbedingt selbst kochen will und sich was gutes tun wil, würde ich den Parador de Cruz de Tejeda empfehlen. Ist allerdings nicht das billigste


----------



## Bike_RR (15. Januar 2011)

In dem Green Golf war ich vor einem Jahr. Ist ziemlich abgelegen (d.h. 2km zum Strand, Restaurant weit enfernt [wir haben selber gekocht], aber einige Supermärkte in der Nähe) und zumindest im Frühling ruhig, da sehr viele Pensionisten dort sind (ok, ich hatte ein älteres Paar als Nachbarn die die ganze Zeit stritten, solange bis der Mann mit Herzinfark abtransportiert wurde; dann war's ruhig). 
Für uns war es optimal und das diesjährige Trainingslager werden wir auch wieder dort verbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanavodo (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du Sandstrand und Biken willst, dann such dir eine Anlage in Maspalomas, das ist in der Nähe der Dünen und du kannst auch gleich ins Hinterland losbiken. Und es ist ruhiger als am Ballermann Playa de Ingles.

Was mich allerdings an Gran Canaria gestört hat sind die vielen verwilderten, teils aggressiven Köter, die dir überall in der Nähe der Dörfer auflauern.

Servus


----------

